# Home Webserver



## xppx (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi @all Helfer

Ich möchte mir gerne auf meinem Rechner einen eigenen Server einrichten.

Was Brauche ich alles dazu und wie kann ich das Realisieren da ich an einem Router hänge mit anderen Rechnern zusammen

Hier mal die Netzwerk IP's
Router = 192.168.120.1
Die von dem server = 192.168.120.8

Ich habe was gelesen von IP:80/Rechner IP:80 aber das funktioniert nicht ich denke das da daran liegt, das ich keine Software habe bzw kenne um einen Server einzurichten ich freue mich schon riesig auf eure antworten.

Als noch mal im kurz Format

1. Foraussetzungen
2. Software und die richtige einrichtung
3. Die Verbindung zum Server über den Router


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Oktober 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155531


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, welches Betriebssystem denn überhaupt?
Da Du hinter einem Router hängst wirst Du auf jeden Fall auf der Büchse 'n Port-Forwarding auf den Server einrichten müssen. Da kommt dann Deine 80 auch wieder in's Spiel, denn TCP-Port 80 muss geforwarded werden. Darüber läuft der ganze HTTP-Quatsch standardmäßig.
Falls Du noch alte Hardware am Start hast kannst Du gucken ob Du nicht 'nen kleinen Rechner als Server gebastelt kriegst und den dann mit Linux ausstattest.
Ich hab selbst 'nen ollen 450 als Server im Keller stehen und der macht noch wesentlich mehr als nur den Web-Server.
Wenn Du Windows auf so'ner Box installiert kommt da natürlich nicht viel bei rum, also solltest Du etwas bessere Hardware nehmen wenn Deine Wahl auf Windows fällt.
Als Web-Server kann ich sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows den Apache (http://www.apache.org) empfehlen.
So, jetzt geh ich wieder schlafen...


----------



## xppx (20. Oktober 2004)

ich habe Windows XP PRO laufen. Linux habe ich auch noch aber nicht Installiert da ich Linux nicht so mag.


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2004)

Ob Windows XP dafür jetzt so geeignet ist darüber lässt sich streiten aber auf jeden Fall wirst du da ein wenig mehr Ressourcen brauchen als bei Linux, wenn nur ein WebServer laufen soll.

Dann halt wie schon erwähnt das Portforwarding auf dem Server aktivieren und Port 80 auf deinen Server im LAN leiten.

Sinnvoll wäre noch eine dynamische Domäne, sonst wird es etwas umständlich deinen Server zu erreichen.

*@reptiler* 
Achte bitte etwas mehr auf deinen Ausdruck! Rechtschreibung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind ja schon gut, aber _auf der Büchse 'n Port-Forwarding_ und _selbst 'nen ollen 450_ kann man meiner Meinung nach auch besser umschreiben.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Oktober 2004)

Entschuldige bitte Sinac, aber ich hatte angenommen, dass eine solche Ausdrucksweise noch im Rahmen wäre.


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Schon ok, versuch einfach drauf zu achten 
Greetz...
Sinac


----------

